# sabots for my encore?



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

I know it's been discussed here before, i did a search and could'nt find it. I shot shock waves 250gr. last year and did pretty good sighting in my encore with a sightron scope wanted to try something different just to compare some sabots, a guy at the store suggested the hornadys 240 gr, turns out i got the 50 cal.240 sabot w/ 45 cal....didnt know it at the time, has any one used these...also to the encore owners, what are you shooting. Thanks


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

trackdog said:


> I know it's been discussed here before, i did a search and could'nt find it. I shot shock waves 250gr. last year and did pretty good sighting in my encore with a sightron scope wanted to try something different just to compare some sabots, a guy at the store suggested the hornadys 240 gr, turns out i got the 50 cal.240 sabot w/ 45 cal....didnt know it at the time, has any one used these...also to the encore owners, what are you shooting. Thanks


I shoot the hornady 50 cal .240 sabot w/ 45 cal bullet and use three 777 Seven pellets (150 gr.). I've dropped three deer practically in their tracks.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I shoot DeadCenter's 240 grn. and they are great. Shot 2 deer last year both over 130 yards and dropped them. Expansion with an all lead bullet it great.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Those 240 gr Hornadys should work just fine from your gun. The 250 gr. shockwaves you shot last year were also a .45 cal bullet.

The Shockwaves or the Dead Centers Bob mentioned or any ballistic tip bullet will have a higher ballistic coefficient than the Hornady's and will not have as much drop or energy loss at extended ranges as the Hornady's but at under 150 yds the difference is very small and the deer won't know the difference and will be just as dead.

Good luck


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I like sabots from these guys: http://www.harvestermuzzleloading.com/

Everyone I know who's tried them now shoot them. I started using them last year, and 7 deer later, I love them. Usually puts them down on the spot, but one did go about 40yds. I use the Scorpian PT Gold .45 caliber, 260 grain. They are solid lead, but the copper is plated, not a true jacket. I've seen nothing but pass thru shots, with great energy transfer, it rips 'em up. The plastic Crushed Rib sabots are so easy to load it's unreal.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Why buy the prepackaged sabots at all? It seems kind of like buying antifreeze and water mixed for the same price as straight antifreeze. You are paying 50% more for water. Buy the plastic sabots @ .05-.06 per and then just buy the bullets you like. The sabots for 50 cal guns come in either 45 cal or 44Mag (.429). I prefer the 44mag sabots because there are a lot more choices and deals on 44 mag bullets. It is a genius marketing ploy to take bullets they already make and pair them with sabots and charge twice the price or more. It just doesn't make much sense to me. Kind of like buying 100 209 primers for $7-9 when a brick of 1000 costs about $28.00. Even the priciest bullets would only be .50-.60 per bullet ( most are .12-.25 per) which is quite a bit cheaper than most of the packaged sabot prices which are $12-$20 per dozen. 
Most of my bullets are under .30 per shot including primer and powder. (240 gr HP copper jacketed bullets/ winchester primers/ pyrodex powder)

If you like the Hornadys you can buy 100 bullets (no sabots) for about $26 for 44 Mag and 45cal (250gr) for $23(They are on clearance). Throw in the sabots for $6.99 per 100 and you are at $30 for 100 bullets. I am not sure who actually makes the shockwaves for TC but I bet it is one of the big labels. It might actually be Hornady.

Another tip. Walmart heavily discounts powder this time of year. I picked up two more 1lbs jugs of Pyrodex for $12 ea. Another store had theirs marked down to $14.99 from $19.99


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CasualFisherman said:


> I am not sure who actually makes the shockwaves for TC but I bet it is one of the big labels. It might actually be Hornady.


Hornady makes the Shockwave for TC, they market the same prepackaged bullet sabot combo as SST's.

They do not however offer either bullet other than the prepackaged with sabot.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Hornady makes the Shockwave for TC, they market the same prepackaged bullet sabot combo as SST's.
> 
> They do not however offer either bullet other than the prepackaged with sabot.


Hornady LEVERevolution Bullets 450 Bushmaster (452 Diameter) 250 Grain Flex Tip eXpanding Box of 50
Product #: 693974Manufacturer #: 45201
5 stars Read Reviews (8) Write a Review
Status:
Available
Should ship today
$26.99$23.45Save $3.54

  


I sure can't tell 100% but the photo and description appears to be the same bullet. I have never known Hornady to produce anything that they didn't offer components to hand loaders.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CasualFisherman said:


> Hornady LEVERevolution Bullets 450 Bushmaster (452 Diameter) 250 Grain Flex Tip eXpanding Box of 50
> Product #: 693974Manufacturer #: 45201
> 5 stars Read Reviews (8) Write a Review
> Status:
> ...


You are correct that is the SST. Selling in bulk has to have been recent change in policy. A lot of guys shooting the savage smokeless shoot this bullet and have never been able to purchase them in bulk. That is good news.

Barnes just a few months ago started offering their MZ Expanders in bulk for the first time.


----------

